# Aristo-Craft Truck springs?



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

So since Aristo is no longer a company finding parts are pretty much impossible. 

Has anyone found replacement truck springs from a third party? or does any one have extras? Im looking to replace a bunch of missing springs for some rolling stock that was recently acquired. 

hope all is well with everyone!

Thanks

- Colin


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Colin,

I hope you get a positive reply. I's sure there is LOT of Aristo rolling stock in need of replacement springs both because they get lost but also because they can get very rusty. I just bought some Aristo replacement trucks - mainly for the springs in case I may need them.

Jerry


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Jerry,

Still no luck... id rather not go out and spend a bunch of money on replacement trucks... but its looking like it... 

- Colin


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I use the springs that come on the hook and loop couplers. They work just fine. About the only thing the h/l couplers are good for.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

bottino said:


> I use the springs that come on the hook and loop couplers. They work just fine. About the only thing the h/l couplers are good for.


You must be referring to the Aristo hook & loop couplers. That is a good idea. It never occurred to me that those springs would fit the trucks. Since I don't use Aristo H&L couplers I guess I need to start pulling the springs out of them. The couplers always catch on my LGB Track Magnets so I just pack them away anyway.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Colin.... Email me... might be able to help.. 

[email protected]


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks To Stan i have some brand new springs. I went to a spring manufacturer who can make me a batch of springs. I got a few quotes and wanted to see if anyone was interested in helping with the cost of the springs. the more they make the cheaper it is. 

Let me know if anyone is interested!

Colin

[email protected]


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Colin,
Let me know aprox cost and qty and I'll pass it around to members of our club. 

Thanks,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm in for a small batch! Have at least 1 boxcar missing springs.
Would be nice to have spares around, just in case!


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Trainwreckfilms said:


> So since Aristo is no longer a company finding parts are pretty much impossible.
> 
> Has anyone found replacement truck springs from a third party? or does any one have extras? Im looking to replace a bunch of missing springs for some rolling stock that was recently acquired.
> 
> ...


I got Stainless one close to the ones in the trucks from LEE SPRING


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Alright Everyone!

Sorry for the delay. I have a Quote with different amounts.

The Springs will be the same material as Aristo Craft Used (NOT STAINLESS) I personally do not like how the stainless will look on the trucks.

100 Springs @ $4.23 Total of $423
250 Springs @ $1.74 Total of $435
500 Springs @ $0.91 Total of $455
750 Springs @ $0.65 Total of $487.50
1000 Springs @ $0.53 Total of $530
2000 Springs @ $0.53 Total of $660

This is the quote that American Precision Spring in Santa Clara California presented to me. I had a look at the warehouse and they make EVERYTHING in house! I will Personally Inspect the first test unit they make and give them the OK when we decide what we all want to do. 

Let me know! 

All The best,

Colin J Camarillo
[email protected]


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

My stainless cost me $330 for 1000


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Daniel Peck said:


> My stainless cost me $330 for 1000


Thanks for that Daniel,

have you made a purchase of these springs? is anyone else interested in a bulk purchase of springs?

- Colin


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you tried Ace Hardware? I bought some springs there for a 1:20.3 model, they may have something generic that will work.

Robert


----------

